

"Wave Disk Generator" completely rethinks hybrid gasoline engine - Terretta
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20928035.100-shock-wave-puts-hybrid-engines-in-a-spin.html

======
Terretta
More content and a video here:
[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42460541/ns/technology_and_scien...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42460541/ns/technology_and_science-
innovation/)

